# logiciel de jaquette CD rom & DVD



## alainFa (29 Août 2006)

Bonjour la liste

je suis à la recherche d'un logiciel pour créer des jaquettes pour mes CDrom et mes DVD, si possible un logiciel gratuit.

Quelqu'un connaitrait-il cet outil ? 

je vous remercie de vos conseils et suggestions

alain


----------



## daffyb (29 Août 2006)

voir ici : http://www.macg.co/mgnews/categories/labo/labo_122066_1.shtml


----------

